# Buckroe...ish report



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Fished the beach today from 730 to around 4 this afternoon. The bite was hot until about an hour after tide change. Had several doubles. Lots of small croakers, some short trout. Some nice mullet. Guys down the way got a couple of pups, one in particular was really nice. I swam a chum bucket out about 200 feet when I got there. Came up short but was rewarded with my first cobia this year, 30" about 20 minutes after high tide.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

Sounds like a good day to me


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

Not trying to be nosy, but did you get the Cobia on a fish finder or drum type rig or sight casting? I really want to drag one outta the surf this year


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Cannonball style drum rig. Started out with live eels, but they didn't live long with the crabs. After the 12 mullet or so I took the head off one an put it out. The chum bucket was a pain in the butt, but I think that was the key. Mine doesn't have extreamly large holes so this time of year two 7 pound blocks will last about 6 hours. Swam it out about 3 hours before high tide. I rig the bucket with a 300' of crab pot line to a 10# length of chain for a weight, a foot of line on the other end of the chain to the bucket, then I used a pool noodle with rope ran through it for a float . I wanted to keep the bucket off the bottom and be able to see where it was so I didn't snag it with my line. Also makes it easier to drag back to shore if the bucket isn't on the bottom, and I'm not swimming back out for the bucket after soaking chum for several hours. I tied one end of the line to a sand spike then stretched it all out before I swam it out so it wouldn't tangle. Buckroe is fairly shallow so I walked most of the way then swam it as far as I could. It's hard to swim dragging 10# of chain. I had thought of running more than one cobia bait, but decided to stick with one rod instead because cobia are known to travel in small groups and I was by myself. Didn't want more than one fish on at a time. Tried to get a bait back out as quickly as possible, but only had the one bite.


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks. The chum sounds like it takes a little bit of work but if it pays off it’s worth it! I think every predator likes those mullet heads.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Pretty work.


----------



## bobode02 (Jan 11, 2008)

awesome fish! - thanks for sharing your techniques!


----------



## WannaFish (Apr 25, 2020)

Benji said:


> Fished the beach today from 730 to around 4 this afternoon. The bite was hot until about an hour after tide change. Had several doubles. Lots of small croakers, some short trout. Some nice mullet. Guys down the way got a couple of pups, one in particular was really nice. I swam a chum bucket out about 200 feet when I got there. Came up short but was rewarded with my first cobia this year, 30" about 20 minutes after high tide.


Is there designated surf fishing areas at buckroe?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

No. Not at buckroe. That's why it's a buckroe-ish report. The pier should be repaired before next year though.

Also saw you inquired about grandview. The same natural channel that cuts in on buckroe stays close to grandview. And yes you can fish there. All the boats you will see anchored up about a 1/4 mile off the beach are fishing for cobia. Although its almost time to start fishing sandbridge if you want a cobia from shore or pier.


----------



## WannaFish (Apr 25, 2020)

Benji said:


> No. Not at buckroe. That's why it's a buckroe-ish report. The pier should be repaired before next year though.


Dang that sucks, thanks for information though!


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice job. Thanks for the report.


----------



## mlmartinet (Jul 15, 2020)

What do you mean by buckroe...ish? I live in Hampton and don't see anywhere I could surfish from. Done a bunch of Fishing though at Grandview/Factory Point.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

There places. Although very limited. Grandview is a good spot to fish also. You're walking past the better spots on your way to factory point though. Lots of undercut shoreline at high tide.


----------

